# Pink Indigot MetalX + Blaaack =]



## Zoffe (Dec 18, 2007)

I did another tutorial =]
I loved this look but the last pictures are not the best... Anyway:

I already did my foundation. This is what I look like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 With my hair pulled back that is  I like to do that when I do my makeup to avoid my bangs getting in my eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Start by applying a base for your eyeshadow. I *LOVE* ArtDeco "Eyeshadow base"




 Apply it with your finger or a brush if you prefer. Something like a concealer brush would work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







You have to wait a couple of minutes for this base to dry. I like to apply some lip balm, make a weird face and take a picture while waiting  Lip balm is important weather you are going to use other lip products later or not.




 Uhh, you're going to use the Pink Indigot cream e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's sooo pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Use a stiff eyeshadow brush. This reminds me a bit of a concealer brush but a bit thicker. You can try to warm the brush with a blow dryer before putting it into the shadow, that'll make it easier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Apply it on your inner eyelid.
The cream shadow is going to be a base for another e/s in this look so you don't have to worry to much about how it looks right now.




 Next is blacktrack f/l.




Using the same brush as you did for the cream e/s apply Blacktrack to the lid where you didn't use Pink Indigot. You're gonna put some black e/s over that so you don't have to worry to much about how it looks. It'll make the blending later easier if you blend the harsh lines a bit now though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Choose your favourite browbone highlight. This is Vanilla pigment because I love it and the gold in it is great for this look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii56/Zoffedk/9-2.jpg[/IMG
Apply it with a big, fluffy brush [IMG]http://www.specktra.net/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smiles.gif I use this one from Smashbox.





Take a matte, black eyeshadow. This black is from a Rimmel quad called "Smokey Noir".





Apply where you used the black base. 





And blend in above the pink.




Now, take a gold-ish pink eyeshadow. I used GOSH "Rose gold" effect powder. Goooorgeous 




Use this color to blend the black with the highlight like this  :





Aaaaand apply it where you used Pink Indigot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Next is "Helium" pigment + home made mixing medium* + small crease brush




I apply it on the inner corners of my eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Back to the black eyeshadow. I used the MAC 239 brush (don't know why I didn't use that before, haha  ). I apply the color to the outer corner of my eye where I want a solid, matte, black color.




It should look something like this:




Next is blacktrack f/l again. 





Oh, take a (blurry
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) picture of your boyfriend because he's there and he's laughing at you for taking pictures of yourself doing makeup 




Anyway, back to the fluidline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Use a thin line brush (or an angled liner brush if you prefer) and line your upper lashline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







It should look something like this now:




Now to the brows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use an eyeshadow because I think that's easier. Use a shade close to your hair color. A bit lighter if you have dark hair and a bit darker if you have light hair. I use the dark reddish brown from the GOSH "Goldfinger" quad.




I use an angled brush:




Contour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Emote blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Apply below your cheekbones and under your chin




Blush/highlight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use GOSH "Rose gold" effect powder.




I apply it to the apples of my cheeks and blend it up/out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







For the lips I used Rimmel "018 Addiction" lip liner and GOSH "Pink Metal" metal lips gloss




I apply the lip liner and blend it a bit with my finger (in - not out). Then I use a lip brush to apply the gloss





Mascaraaa... I used Dior "Diorshow Blackout"







And I'm done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















(^^Before mascara, haha)




Take a picture of you looking stupid and your boyfriend looking cute xD







I used:
Face:
GOSH Foundation Primer (GET IT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse (Too dark so I'm looking for a new...)
Maybelline Pure Powder



Eyes:
ArtDeco Eyeshadow Base
MAC "Pink Indigot" Cream e/s
MAC "Blacktrack" f/l
Rimmel black e/s from "Smokey Noir" quad
GOSH "Rose Gold" effect powder
MAC "Vanilla" pigment
MAC "Helium" pigment



Cheeks:
GOSH "Rose Gold" effect powder
MAC "Emote" blush



Lips:
Rimmel "018 Addiction" lip liner
GOSH "Pink Metal" metal lips lip gloss



*My home made mixing medium is made from 1 part glycerin and 3 parts water. (don't make too much. You don't need a lot and it will go bad if you don't use it)






Constructive criticism on the tutorial and look in general is very welcome


----------



## M.I.A. (Dec 18, 2007)

awwwwww this is soooo pretty and youre gorgeous!
<333


----------



## Jot (Dec 18, 2007)

Fantastic, you look great and really good tut. Can't wait to get my hands on pink indigot (santa is bringing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## lsperry (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh, I like this tutorial. Lots of detail and very creative.


----------



## Joslyn (Dec 18, 2007)

pretty! thanks.


----------



## Hilly (Dec 18, 2007)

very neat idea!


----------



## delidee32 (Dec 19, 2007)

you're adorable.... Love the tutorial.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Zoffe (Dec 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.I.A.* 

 
_awwwwww this is soooo pretty and youre gorgeous!
<333_

 
Thank you =]

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_Fantastic, you look great and really good tut. Can't wait to get my hands on pink indigot (santa is bringing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh, I LOVE Pink Indigot! The other MetalX shadows look really good too but I could only get one /:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_Oh, I like this tutorial. Lots of detail and very creative._

 
Thank you, I'm glad you liked it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Joslyn* 

 
_pretty! thanks._

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_very neat idea!_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *delidee32* 

 
_you're adorable.... Love the tutorial.  Thanks for posting.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hehe, thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And you're welcome


----------



## breathless (Dec 22, 2007)

i LOVE this tutorial. its a great going out look <3


----------



## Zoffe (Dec 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breathless* 

 
_i LOVE this tutorial. its a great going out look <3_

 
Thank you, I'm so glad you like it


----------



## MAC_Newbie (Dec 23, 2007)

Very pretty! I wish I could get my hands on Artdeco stuff!!


----------



## Zoffe (Dec 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Newbie* 

 
_Very pretty! I wish I could get my hands on Artdeco stuff!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think they have some really good stuff and most of it is pretty cheap for what you get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But if you live in the states it would probably get really expencive because of shipping /:


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Dec 24, 2007)

they sell some artdeco stuff at walgreens...which is in the states...maybe that'll help someone who's lookin for it


----------



## Zoffe (Dec 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dizzygoo82* 

 
_they sell some artdeco stuff at walgreens...which is in the states...maybe that'll help someone who's lookin for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's great, thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've had a lot of questions about ArtDeco =]


----------



## Patricia (Dec 27, 2007)

very pretty, too bad pink looks bad on me


----------



## Loveleighe (Dec 27, 2007)

very very pretty


----------



## lethaldesign (Dec 30, 2007)

Very pretty! This is almost exactly the kind of tutorial I was looking for right now... I'm going to try it out tomorrow for NYE, using a darker pink though. 

Thanks for a great detailed tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW... I really love the looks of these Gosh effects powders. I checked out the website & the swatches on there are pretty lame. Do you have any swatches you could send me? Please PM me, thanks


----------



## Zoffe (Dec 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 

 
_very pretty, too bad pink looks bad on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
All pinks? :O What about a lighter or darker one? I can hardly imagine they all look bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Loveleighe* 

 
_very very pretty_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lethaldesign* 

 
_Very pretty! This is almost exactly the kind of tutorial I was looking for right now... I'm going to try it out tomorrow for NYE, using a darker pink though. 

Thanks for a great detailed tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW... I really love the looks of these Gosh effects powders. I checked out the website & the swatches on there are pretty lame. Do you have any swatches you could send me? Please PM me, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you so much!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think I have 8 of the effect powders... I can swatch them for you in a couple of hours... If you want swatches of any of the others let me know and I'll go to the store and get swatches for you


----------

